# Halloween costumes



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

What was your best?

Are you dressing up this year?

I know it is early but we must stay ahead of the game :wink: .


----------



## Chay (Sep 6, 2008)

My husband and I go to an adults only costume party every year. Not sure what our costumes will be this year.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

What were they last year?


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2008)

We take Halloween very seriously here.

Twink/Sarah circa 1985


----------



## Chay (Sep 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What were they last year?


Last year was the first time our costumes didn't match. He went as a gangster complete with a pin-striped suit and tommy gun. I was a pirate, the only time I can get away with wearing big gold hoops and a striped sash. LOL


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

We are going to be Sweeney Todd & Mrs. Lovett ♥ We both LOVE that era of clothing.


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

oooh thats a good idea


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG! Sweeney Todd & Mrs. Lovett are both hott!


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OMG! Sweeney Todd & Mrs. Lovett are both hott!


Haha! I thought so... It is our 9th year ann. together so we are splurging and having custom costumes made.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

Were you married on Halloween  ?


----------



## Deda (Sep 7, 2008)

Pictures! Please!  - as soon as they are done - can't wait until Halloween!


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Were you married on Halloween  ?


 I wish...Haha... But no, I kissed him for the first time on Halloween (9 yrs ago) and two years after the kiss, he proposed to me on Halloween. NEXT year will be ten years together and we are re-newing our vows on Halloween. Going to have a big costume ball afterward. Think we might re new our vows in our Sweeney Todd get up...except have niiiice versions made...There is a scene in the movie where Lovett is day dreaming a wedding...I want THOSE outfits made for our vow renewal. 

I WILL post pictures of the costumes come Halloween. 
I actually have a lot of past costume pictures I should post...


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

> There is a scene in the movie where Lovett is day dreaming a wedding...I want THOSE outfits made for our vow renewal.


NICE!

We wanted to get married on Halloween but were impatient. We were married on April Fools day instead. Next best thing  :wink: .


----------



## digit (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Were you married on Halloween  ?


So, were ya? PICS please!!!!!!!

We received an invitation years ago to a costume Halloween party. Catch was that sometime during the evening, the host and hostess were to be married. While we were unable to attend, I heard it was fab. The bride and groom were Cleopatra & Marc Antony.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > There is a scene in the movie where Lovett is day dreaming a wedding...I want THOSE outfits made for our vow renewal.
> 
> 
> NICE!
> ...




My husband and I were married on tax day,Apr,15th..
I was his first deduction..He's been payin ever since.  


Munky.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 10, 2008)

> My husband and I were married on tax day,Apr,15th..
> I was his first deduction..He's been payin ever since.


----------

